# ما هى الدورات التى يجب ان ياخدها مهندس انتاج حديث التخرج



## mohamedhassan20 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الى كل مهندسى المنتدى وخاصة مهندسى الميكانيكا ارجو ان ترشدونى الى اهم الدورات التى يجب ان ياخدها مهندس انتاج حديث التخرج لتساعده فى الحصول على وظائف محترمة وفى نفس الوقت تكون مفيدة علميا


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اشتغل فى مجالك ببلاش علشان الخبرة وسيبك من الدورات


----------



## مهندس/علي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

والله الي اقدر اقولة اني ما في دورات بمعني انا علي سبيل المثال اخدت دورة اوتوكاد وبعض دورات الكمبيوتر و اشتغلت في مجال مليش علاقة بالاوتوكاد ولا الكمبيوتر غير لو هكتب حاجة علي الاوفيس او شي من هذا القبيل فيا اخي اشتغل وشوف مجالك الي انت هتشتغل فية اية طبيعتة وبعد كدا قرر انت محتاج دورات اية


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكــــــــــرا ياباشمهندس ماهر وياباشمهندس على (على نصيحتكما )
بس يا باشمهندسين لو مخدتش اى دورات مش هكتب حاجة فى ال cv غير انى واخد بكالوريوس هندسة بتقدير مقبول يعنى حاجة تكسف وكمان مفيش اى خبرة فى اى حاجة يبقى اللى هيشغلنى هيشغلنى ازاى؟ وانا من غير اى خبرة فى اى حاجة
انا بس عايز استفسر بس يا هندسة ولو لحضرتكم لكم راى تانى ياريت تقولى عليه 
وياريت بس تعرفونى ايه المجالات المتاحة فى السوق المصرى للعمل 
طبعا بس عشان اللى بره مش هياخد واحد مفيش عنده خبرة
وياريت لو اى اخ تانى ليه راى تانى يرد ويدلى برأيه


----------



## bluemechman (23 سبتمبر 2006)

إسأل عن دورات ..plc


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخ Bluemechman على نصيحتك 
وشكرا على الرد


----------



## ضياءءء (16 نوفمبر 2007)

Vb
Vb.net
Solid Workes
Cad
Cam


----------

